# Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)



## Tim1983 (18. September 2008)

Hi,
da im Forum ja des öfteren gefragt wird, wie man Plattfische richtig tötet und ausnimmt, wollte ich mich mal an die netten Brandungsangler richten und fragen ob hier jemand mal so nett wäre, und eine Art Bilderserie, wo man Schritt für Schritt sehen kann wie man mit den Fischen richtig umgehen sollte. Ich selber habe schon bei Google und hier im Forum alles mögliche abgesucht und habe leider nur Beschreibungen ohne Bilder gefunden. Leider weiss ich selber nicht wie man sie richtig tötet und ausnimmt, ich denke das geht hier mehreren so!
Also schon mal vielen Dank im voraus #6.

Tim


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

Zum Töten und Ausnehmen hab ich leider keine Bild-Anleitung auf Lager...

Zum Filetieren von Plattfischen gibts aber von Jörg (Meeresangler_Schwerin) ne sehr gute:
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Fischverwertung/Allgemeines/Plattfische-filetieren.html


----------



## aalbert06 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

Schlag auf den Kopf und dann den Kopf abtrennen, der sich mit den Eingeweiden gut abziehen lässt, wenn man nach dem Durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule nicht weiter schneidet.
Der platte Freund ist dann mit Sicherheit tot und sauber.
Mit Kopf ausnehmen ist etwas fummliger und Kopf wolln wa ja nich essen.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## Rosi (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

Genau so, wie Aalbert das beschreibt. In den beiden Seiten ist dann noch ein grauweißes Organ ( die Nieren?), welches ich rausziehe. Viele lassen es drin. Beim Filetieren wäre es egal, doch meine Platten werden im Ganzen geräuchert oder gebraten, mit Haut.


----------



## Palerado (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

@Rosi: Mit beiden Seiten meinst Du oben und unten,oder?
Also bleibt das auch drin wenn man das mit dem Kopf so macht wie beschrieben? 
Bestens. Ich dachte schon immer ich wär zu dämlich. Aber das was ich meine ist eher orange und sitzt ganz hinten.


----------



## Tim1983 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

Ok, also schneide ich nur bis zur Wirbelsäule und schneide diese nicht durch? Sondern ziehe dann einfach den kopf ab? wäre der Schnitt denn wie in der zeichnung richtig? oder kann das noch jemand korrigieren?


----------



## GridtII (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

Nee, die Wirbelsäule musst du durchtrennen. Dann den Kopf nach unten wegziehen. Damit hast du gleich den Schlund und die meisten der daran sitzenden Eingeweide mit raus. Es hängen natürlich auch noch die beiden dünnen Bauchlappen mit dadran, die reißen aber leicht ab und essen will man die ja auch nicht.
Den Schnitt würde ich übrigens nicht so gerade machen, sondern am Kopf entlang. Da ist noch einiges an Fleisch dran, was du sonst nicht mit verwertest.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## aalbert06 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

Die Sachen die im unteren Teil weit nach hinten reingehen sind Milch oder Rogen und bleiben bei mir drin weil das auch lecker ist.
Ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## Tim1983 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

Hey,
dann erstmal recht herzlichen Dank an alle #6. Dann kann ich ja nachher, ganz entspannt für eine Woche nach Dänemark fahren und auf ein paar Platten hoffen . Wenn jemand Interesse hat dann werde ich dazu einen kleinen Bericht mit ein paar netten Fotos machen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## dodo12 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Plattfische richtig töten und ausnhemen (Bilderserie)*

Danke, ist wirklich sehr gut erklärt!


----------

